# Adaptar cable vga a y/pb/pr



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (May 4, 2009)

hola a todos.
bueno como dice el titulo tengo ganas de conectar el monitor de la pc a un dvd , seria eso posible?
este seria el esquema.
http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pind.jpg

bueno.  me gustaria saber si de esa forma yo tendria señal en el monitor usando los cables y/pb/pr

espero su respuesta gracias.


----------



## koaka (Jun 2, 2009)

Nadie comenta nada, yo tambien estoy interesado, para tratar de pasar la imagen de un receptor de tdt a un monitor de pc. Con el sonido no yengo problema, pues el tdt tiene salida de audio.
Es posible hacerlo


----------

